# school term



## Mtg (Mar 25, 2013)

hi,
when does the school year start in alberta?
what age do you start grade 1?

i only as k due to the uk starting from age 5,australia started age 6 and i was told canada is age7!

my son is 8(9 in a few month) and almost finished grade 4 in australia so i didnt want him being put back a year or 2.

regards

martin and claire


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

In most jurisdictions in North America, the school year starts on the Tuesday after Labour Day in September (Labour Day being the first Monday in the month) and concludes for the Christmas Break just before Christmas and resumes on January 2. The last day of the school year is in June. There is some local variation to these dates according to school district... some counties in Washington state and Florida start in late August (Washington state so that the older students can help with the apple harvest in September). A few districts in the US Mid West have a shortened Spring Break in order to have a late May end of year finish. 

Early Childhood Education information in Alberta can be found here... whilst the link relates mainly for private schooling, Q. 3 gives info on what the province expects as far as mandatory entry age.

Your Son will likely go into Year 5 when he starts school (Alberta generally starts children in school sooner than other provinces)... I remember being 9 in Year 4 when I was a little girl (mind you, I am a January girl and grew up in Vancouver, BC)... if the curriculum proves to be too easy/hard for him, he will be adjusted up or down a grade as necessary... ie if he's already done the year's key concepts in previous years, he'll be moved up... if he hasn't got the previous year's foundation (on which the new grade's concepts are based), he'll be moved down a grade... the specific school's administration can help you with determining the appropriate grade for him.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Alberta Education


----------



## Mtg (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks guys
Really appreciate it


----------

